# Refridger Nation '14-'15 ? Catastrophic ?



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

The Farmers Almaniac !

http://writedge.com/winter-2014-predicted-catastrophic/


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

im pretty sure its a hoax. there's been a couple this year. one that was almost identical to that one. i also really hope we dont see any sort of winter to this degree lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Bring it on.....bring it hard!!


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

seasonals get hammered . incrementals get rich , per pushes just die . lol
wonder if they can get me the powerball ## too.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

snowplower1;1836614 said:


> im pretty sure its a hoax. there's been a couple this year. one that was almost identical to that one. i also really hope we dont see any sort of winter to this degree lol


The FA has been correct 80%


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Citytow;1836719 said:


> The FA has been correct 80%


Says them...

I say define "correct"


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Seems like alot of hype to me,!!! They never backed up there forecast with any facts what so ever. #********


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

The Farmers Almanac was 8 hrs off here in Jersey Superbowl Sunday. They said a storm sunday of the game. At game time it was 60 degress, the next moring was 8 inches of snow.
Whatever it is I want lots of the white stuff.


----------

